# Taming kid goats?



## Hollie85 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am a brand new pygmy owner! I have an 8 wk old buckling- soon to be wether. He is kind of wild lol. I have been hand feeding him and holding him. Any tips for taming? He tries to nibble sometimes. I am getting a baby girl Friday so he wont be alone. I need some tips and encouragement for my new loves!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It can be tough, that's for sure. Just time, quality time with them. Give them treats, speak softly, and let them know you are not a threat and want to be their friend. It may take a while but you'll break through to them, I'm sure. If that's the little guy in your sig, oh my goodness he's adorable. <3 Best of luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will take time but it can happen... I agree with Woodhavenfarm.... :thumb: 

If you can catch them...put a collar and a rope on them...sit in a chair...you can pet them between the horns......at first... they may not want anything to do with the treats.... talk softly as mentioned..... try to get them to know you aren't going to hurt them.... then.. after a short while ...no more than 15 minutes at a time..........then a few days later...you can have them in a barn and sit in a chair and have a treat... they may start getting to where curiosity will win in...then ...they may try to approach you.... hold your hand out...and if they get close enough...scratch between the horns....no where else.... they will back off at first but then will say ..."Hey that felt good" and come back for more....keep your hand out there and let them walk up to you....give a scratching motion.... if they want a treat have it in a bucket near you....or you other hand....
Goats are very loving and will give in ...keep trying.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For taming...I like to get a chair and just sit in the pen with them for a little bit each day. Put some grain in a bucket near you...start things slow and take it day by day. Daily attention and handfeeding will really bring them around. :thumb:


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Like everyone else said...it can def take a while...my queen doe came to me not having much at all, to very little interaction with humans.. shes like 2yrs old and was super skiddish.. What i did was kept offering hand feeding, and also right before she came around and started letting me touch her i had noticed her really paying alot of attention to me petting, and loving on my bottle fed boer doe. I guess she finally figured out that all of that scratching and loving that the boer was getting was good stuff! lol... But it took probably 2 months for her to trust me.. I spend most of my day with my goats...they are some cool animals to me and do some of the funniest things.. Your goat will come around..I promise!!


----------



## JustKidding (Aug 9, 2012)

Having him have a friend is great but slowly have them put to gether .


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww, I'm sure they will come around the more you mess with them and they get used to you. 
I will say that....baby talk goes a LONG way!  
We bought a 3yo boer buck in 2010 who it took 3 people to catch to do anything with him, and he was scared, wouldn't come up to you.
Baby talk, and animal crackers, and he became very friendly.

I used baby talk to tame down 3 other goats too. Animal crackers go a long way with older goats especially. 
With the young ones I'd spend as much time in the pen as you can, get them to eat from a feeder that you hold/next too and pet them as much as you can, get them used to being touched all over their head, neck, sides, chest, etc. that's what we do with all our babies, we rub them all over and get them used to it, so when we mess with them it's not a huge shock. 

Good Luck


----------

